# chicken love!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

You know I can't explain how much I love my girls! When I was reading and thinking of getting chickens I never imagined how much I'd fall in love with them! Now that I have them it's so amazing! I just can't get enough of them! I've turned into a crazy chicken lady! Ha Ha! I find myself thinking chicken all day long. Yesterday in the store I saw a wooden wine rack, I thought to myself, what a nice nesting box that would be! Does anybody else do this or have I totally lost it? I know one thing, I'm just crazy for chickens! How about you?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Your crazy! Haha no just kidding. I too am the exact same way! To the point of wanting a bigger house just for them. What has these birds done to us!?... Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I am so bad that no matter where I go , I have my eyes peeled for chicken stuff. Nicknacks, pictures, statues, anything chicken related. My whole kitchen is full with chicken stuff. I always am looking for more !


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they certainly get under your skin. i love everything about chickens.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I know, I think the chickens hypnotize us! It's too funny! Just know I really love my little buggers! They are really in my heart!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I am so bad that no matter where I go , I have my eyes peeled for chicken stuff. Nicknacks, pictures, statues, anything chicken related. My whole kitchen is full with chicken stuff. I always am looking for more !


Here too. My patients ask me how my chickens are when I see them - not "how are YOU doing."  I've had a few patients give me a piece of their collection too. Those are just precious to me. Even my instructor last semester asked me how my chickens are when I saw her yesterday. She saw Honey BooBoo the night before and got her thinking of me.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I grew up in the city and now out on 70 acres. I asked my husband what I did bc? Huh he said. BEFORE CHICKENS!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My life is bearable now that my chickens are here. While I was waiting - it was unbearable. I used to feel that way about dogs, then cats, now it's my chickie doodles. I've been nuts for awhile. My Dad always loved chickens too. Wish he was still here to enjoy my flock.


----------

